

Communication networks inspired by slime mould - mark_h
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/8473316.stm

======
mark_h
It's a little bit light on detail, and the article it's referring to (in
Science) is pay-walled, but here's the abstract:

<http://www.sciencemag.org/cgi/content/abstract/327/5964/439>

